# Repticon Ft. Lauderdale, February 4 & 5. Who's going? :D



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm starting to make plans to go to the Ft. Lauderdale Repticon in a few weeks and I was wondering who is planning on going. 
So who's going when and what are you bringing/looking for?
I'll be looking for PDFs, some plants,terrarium decor/accessories, and possibly some crested geckos. I'll try to make it Saturday morning and I would be happy to meet up and talk with some PDF experts since I'm pretty new to frogs.

Repticon Ft. Lauderdale


----------

